# iphone/ipod touch app thread, what are your favorites?



## Rasputina

So what are your favorite apps? My list:

Arabiah, I'm totally addicted to this game.
tea time, nice tea timer for perfectly brewed tea
tasting notes, great for anyone into keeping track of their favorite coffee, tea, whiskey, cigars and wine and customizable. I added chocolate 
kindle for iphone, 'nuff said
stanza, great app for all my non kindle books
shopper, love this for multiple store shopping lists
sudoku, there are quite a few sudoku apps I like the one by electronic arts
ocarina, way too fun and a must have if you've played a Zelda game
koi pond, wonderful way to relax and I love that you can pet your koi and feed them
idiary, password protected so write whatever you want.
you tube, woot you can now log into your you tube account
type emoji by gary fung, it's free and gives you smilies on your keyboard in all your apps


----------



## angelad

I've been enjoying the classics lately on my iphone, like tetris and arcanoid.


----------



## Chad Winters

evernote on the web and iphone is my peripheral brain
tweetdeck for twitter is nice
Instapaper is awesome for grabbing webpages to read later
wikiamo for wikipedia
Glyder is a fun game


----------



## Bren S.

I am fairly new to the iPod Touch.So I will check out some of the apps listed


----------



## VictoriaP

I saw Evernote last night for the first time & added it to my list of things to look into further.

Favorites:
The Weather Channel (yes, I'm a geek)
StepTrakLite--pedometer
Shazam--identifies any song it hears; this one is just astounding to me.
Koi Pond--very soothing
reMovem--game
Sudoku--the version from Mighty Mighty Good Games.  I've found I like sudoku better on the iPhone than I did on paper.
Pocket God--a funny evil little game (hangs head in shame that every iPhone/Touch owner in the family has this one & I got sucked in....)
Checklist Wrangler--excellent for those of us who live by lists

And speaking of classics, Myst is available for the iPhone, and it's getting rave reviews from those who played the game in the past & loved it.  It's somewhat pricey at $5.99.


----------



## akpak

I can't stop playing Drop7
Pocket God is also a ton of fun


----------



## luvmy4brats

I was told by the AT&T employee who changed over service to the new iPhone on Friday that I had a LOT of apps.

Favorites:
Solitaire City
Twittelator Pro
Kindle
Shazam
Shopper
Checkbook


It's not an app or a supported feature (yet), but TETHERING is awesome. The Tether fairies visited my iPhone and enabled it last week.


----------



## Rasputina

oh nice, now Sirius XM has an app! This is awesome because since I gave the hubby my car when he bought me a new one I lost my in dash receiver for satellite radio. Now I can just listen on my iphone everywhere!


----------



## ak rain

what is the average cost for an app? does things like sirious app have a monthly subscription cost?
sylvia


----------



## Rasputina

I've seen apps all the way from free to about 40 bucks. Most that cost are 2-3 dollars. The Sirius XM app is free but it's for people that have a subscription with them already. If you don't have the premium online service already as part of your account you can add it for 3 dollars a month.  The app is basically their streaming radio service you can listen to over the internet. It's not the satellite service. There is no satellite antennae in the iphone.


----------



## koolmnbv

I love playing Labyrinth on my iTouch. They also have a few labyrinth knock-off type games and I am addicted to them as well.


----------



## Guest

I just got my iPod Touch yesterday (anniversary gift from hubby!) so I am loving this thread!


----------



## Rasputina

I noticed on the kindle app that it now has a little bubble that pops up when you touch the scroll bar that lets you know exactly what the location you are at.


----------



## Guest

My fave apps so far:

Kindle for iPhone/iPod
Sirius/XM
Star Trek (very cool game)
ooTunes
DigiDrummer
Bible
Custom Sounds of Nature (awesome nature sounds app-very relaxing)
PianoMan

I don't know what is more addictive-the App Store or the Kindle Store! LOL


----------



## sheltiemom

Kindle app
and I go dancing and don't have to wonder what song they are playing - Shazam.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Kindle app
Geosphere
HanDBase
The Weather Channel app
Fliq
Stanza
DirecTV remote programmer
Paper Toss
AOPA Airports
Grocery Gadget


----------



## Meemo

Weather Channel
Falling Gems
Word Warp (word game where you try to make as many words as possible with a group of letters)
Pandora radio 
Paper Toss - just added it & it's pretty cute, especially the sound effects
Remote - to control iTunes on the Mac & the Apple TV, pretty cool
Stanza & Wattpad (both readers)

I haven't downloaded the Kindle app - it would make 5 registrations to our account.  I'm happy reading a separate book from my Kindle reading on either Stanza or Wattpad.  Both have lots of public domain works available, Wattpad has lots of fan fiction as well, plus Stanza had quite a few freebies like the Harlequin books.  

We were interested in the Sirius/XM app, but we refuse to pay more for Sirius/XM than we already are with 3 cars on our account - in fact my husband is threatening to drop it altogether because of price increases, but my daughter & I are resisting mightily.  Wish they'd made some type of concession for subscribers like us.  Then again, sometimes I wonder how much longer they'll be in business.

So far I've stuck with the free apps.  Have only had my iPhone for a couple of weeks, so I've barely scratched the surface.  But I'm loving it, except for the adjustment to the keyboard for texting.  That's a rough one, but I'm getting there with time & practice.


----------



## Rasputina

ok not app related but since we are all in this thread already, what do you have for your skin on your iphone or touch? I currently have whimsical but I think I'm going to order bayou sunset. I really like that skin.


----------



## libros_lego

How would you use Evernote? It looks useful, but I wouldn't know how to use it.


----------



## Chad Winters

you can clip any webpage or pdf to it and access anywhere on mutliple computers. You can organize them in different notebooks and search them (it will even search text in photos and images)


----------



## libros_lego

Chad Winters (#102) said:


> you can clip any webpage or pdf to it and access anywhere on mutliple computers. You can organize them in different notebooks and search them (it will even search text in photos and images)


Ah, okay. That makes sense now. Thanks!


----------



## Christina

I have the DecalGirl Wave skin, although I haven't yet put it on. Here are some of my favorites:

Grocery Gadget (I love this app!)
AllRecipes Dinner Spinner
Sleepmaker Storm (I love to listen to the sound of a thunderstorm)
TumiNeko
Wurdle
Peggle
i.TV
TVForecast
Cat Piano - for my cats 
Newstand (for rss feeds)
News Addict
Tweetie
Kindle and Stanza for reading
Evernote

I got my iPod Touch a couple of weeks ago, and just a few days later, had to get one for my husband, too!  Got tired of fighting with him for it.


----------



## VictoriaP

Rasputina said:


> ok not app related but since we are all in this thread already, what do you have for your skin on your iphone or touch? I currently have whimsical but I think I'm going to order bayou sunset. I really like that skin.


I only just skinned my iPhone about a week ago--pink hibiscus. I wanted a skin that made sense even when the matching screensaver wasn't on.

Of course, the pink doesn't match my red case. And the red case covers up most of the skin anyway. So then I needed a new case. LOL Trying to stay cheap on the accessories though since I'm eligible to upgrade from the original iPhone and probably will sometime this year. The case I chose is a holster style, and it's big enough to hold the 3GS if needed.


----------



## pidgeon92

Chad Winters (#102) said:


> you can clip any webpage or pdf to it and access anywhere on mutliple computers. You can organize them in different notebooks and search them (it will even search text in photos and images)


Not just webpages.... You can also make typed notes or audio notes.... I send audio notes to myself all the time....


----------



## libros_lego

Do you guys know if there's a limit to how many times you can transfer a bought app to ipod touches/iphones?


----------



## Rasputina

there isn't a limit.


----------



## libros_lego

Okay, thanks Rasputina. Now, I feel stupid. Haha, of course no limit 'cause I paid for it.


----------



## Guest

Rasputina said:


> ok not app related but since we are all in this thread already, what do you have for your skin on your iphone or touch? I currently have whimsical but I think I'm going to order bayou sunset. I really like that skin.


I have a silcone skin from Belkin on mine. It's purple of course! I also have a purple leather case on order.


----------



## Cindy416

I have an Orient skin on my original iPhone, but decided not to put a new one on my 3GS yet, as it's pretty the way it is, and now I can easily tell my old iPhone from my new one.

As for apps, I have a lot of them. Here are my favorites, in no particular order:

DirecTv programming (Love it)
Flashlight
Amazon.com
Bejeweled 2
Drop 7 (I'm addicted to it!)
Frenzic
Flixster
Howcast
Kindle (of course)
Marple (great logic puzzle type of game)
Now Playing
ooTunes (wonderful way to get streaming radio)
Peggle
Poker MotionX
Poker Quest MotionX
ScoreMobile
Stanza
Classics
TextTwist
The Weather Channel
AccuWeather
WhiteNoise Lite
Vegas Slots
WebMd
Wordsworth
WSJ (Wall Street Journal)
Kindle Boards (not an app, but is a nice shortcut to the boards)
Sol Free
Snap Tell (awesome app...photograph book (what's THAT), CD, or DVD cover and the app will search for places online where it can be bought and for how much)

I have quite a few others, but these are my favorites.


----------



## MeganW

Wow Mom, you really do have a lot!  We'll have to compare the rest when we're home next weekend.  Here are some of my favorites:

AirportStatus
Amazon Mobile
AroundMe
Azkend
Backgrounds
Beejive 3.0 with Push Notifications (keeps you logged into Google Talk, almost any other chat client -- not cheap, but love it)
Bejeweled 2
Bobby Carrot Forever
Critter Crunch
Eight Glasses a Day
Gate Maps
GoodFoodNearYou
Google Mobile App
IndieBound
Kindle for iPhone
Marple (thanks Mom!)
Mint.com
Flixster
Nintaii
Notebook (by Appigo -- syncs with my Toodledo.com account)
Todo (by Appigo -- syncs with my Toodledo.com account)
ooTunes
Packing Pro
Pandora
Peggle
Remote
Restaurant Nutrition
Shazam
Slacker Radio
Sudoku (Free)
System Activity Monitor with Free Memory and Battery Level -- forgot to add this one last time.  Great for freeing up memory and speeding up your iPhone/iPod.
Tangram Puzzle Pro
Tower Bloxx Deluxe (so much fun!)
TV.com
Tweetie
Urbanspoon
Whole Foods Market Recipes
Wall Street Journal Mobile App
Yowza!! Mobile Coupon App

Looks like I have a lot too, but I only listed my favorites.


----------



## Cindy416

MeganW said:


> Wow Mom, you really do have a lot! We'll have to compare the rest when we're home next weekend. Here are some of my favorites:
> 
> AirportStatus
> Amazon Mobile
> AroundMe
> Azkend
> Backgrounds
> Beejive 3.0 with Push Notifications (keeps you logged into Google Talk, almost any other chat client -- not cheap, but love it)
> Bejeweled 2
> Bobby Carrot Forever
> Critter Crunch
> Eight Glasses a Day
> Gate Maps
> GoodFoodNearYou
> Google Mobile App
> IndieBound
> Kindle for iPhone
> Marple (thanks Mom!)
> Mint.com
> Flixster
> Nintaii
> Notebook (by Appigo -- syncs with my Toodledo.com account)
> Todo (by Appigo -- syncs with my Toodledo.com account)
> ooTunes
> Packing Pro
> Pandora
> Peggle
> Remote
> Restaurant Nutrition
> Shazam
> Slacker Radio
> Sudoku (Free)
> Tangram Puzzle Pro
> Tower Bloxx Deluxe (so much fun!)
> TV.com
> Tweetie
> Urbanspoon
> Whole Foods Market Recipes
> Wall Street Journal Mobile App
> Yowza!! Mobile Coupon App
> 
> Looks like I have a lot too, but I only listed my favorites.


I have more, too, just listed MY favorites. Excess must be hereditary (or at least nerdiness)! Mom


----------



## Ann in Arlington

MeganW said:


> Wow Mom, you really do have a lot! We'll have to compare the rest when we're home next weekend. Here are some of my favorites:





Cindy416 said:


> I have more, too, just listed MY favorites. Excess must be hereditary (or at least nerdiness)! Mom


So.. . . . what?. . . . .you two related or something?


----------



## Cindy416

We sure are, Ann. I'm the mother of the beautiful bride.


----------



## MeganW

So true...


----------



## luvmy4brats

Ann in Arlington said:


> So.. . . . what?. . . . .you two related or something?


I think they just met here on KindleBoards


----------



## Meemo

Has anyone tried the imeem Mobile app? It's a music app, I just read about it last night in the Amazon Daily Blog (I do pick up some good stuff from that blog - it's the only one I get on Kindle). I downloaded it - haven't gone online & set it up yet, though. Here's what the blogger wrote about it (title of the blog was The Three iPhone Applications That Are Keeping Me From Buying a Palm Pre).

2) imeem Mobile--Both the iPhone and the Pre have Pandora, which is a great application, but the recently-released imeem app takes it a step further with the ability to upload your entire music collection to imeem and stream it to the app, so you don't have to take up storage space on your iPhone. It also has other features from the imeem.com site, such as Spotlight artists, recommended music, and featured stations. And if you find new music you can't live without, you can click in the app to go straight to that artist's iTunes page. Pandora's fantastic, but the ability to jump within one app between new music and my own uploaded favorite tunes makes this one a winner for me.

http://www.enduserblog.com/2009/06/the-three-iphone-applications-that-are-keeping-me-from-buying-a-palm-pre.html


----------



## Cindy416

luvmy4brats said:


> I think they just met here on KindleBoards


That would have saved me a lot of years of worry.  (just kidding, Megan!)


----------



## Rasputina

I tried out the Whole Foods app and the recipes look great. I like that you can search by ingredient which helps when you aren't sure what to make with what you have on hand.


----------



## cytorath

Let's see, I think I have over 170 apps so far, but some of my favorites (and currently on my ipod touch):

DirecTV
Facebook
IM+ - great app that will sign you into all of you messengers at the same time.
Chordmaster - thousands of guitar chords
Bible
Bible Reader
Scramble - great free app for word play
Peggle
myLite - because everyone needs a free flashlight
Google Earth
TanZen - a great game, check out the lite version first
GardenWar - tower defense game
The Creeps! - tower defense game
Stone Loops! - a great fun game
Hanoi - makes you think
Falling Gems - free game
Flood It! - another free game (although, they just released a pro version that doesn't have ads)
The Weather Channel
Kindle
Flixster
MapQuest - free and you can get directions over wifi and keep them when you're not.
Music IQ - free (how well do you know you're music library.  it will play clips of your music and it gives you choices and so long to guess, lots of fun)
Lyrical - free (gets the lyrics for the song that you're listening to and displays them)

That's just a selection of what's on my ipod.


----------



## meljackson

I love the Lyrical app! It gives you the lyrics to the songs playing on the ipod. It's very handy. 

Melissa


----------



## Cindy416

I have added Stone Loops to my iPhone. It's a lot like Zuma, and is fun. Wish I had time to play it today!


----------



## meljackson

Cindy416 said:


> I have added Stone Loops to my iPhone. It's a lot like Zuma, and is fun. Wish I had time to play it today!


I love stone loops! My 6 yr old daughter actually told me about it. She played it on the display iphone at AT&T and bugged me until I finally found it. She didn't know the name of it so we had to look forever before she recognized it. Now we fight over it 

Melissa


----------



## Rasputina

bumping


----------



## Rasputina

Adding to my favorites:

notify me
maps of course, if I didn't mention it before
Patron Saints
Holy Rosary deluxe
Olive Tree bible reader
iPieta
SiriusXM
accuweather
quickipedia
cool reversi
tetris
remote
world of warcraft armory
organist
Newstand RSS feeds
First Aid
Amazon of course
itranslate
caregiving
fandango
backgrounds
wordsearch
sol free ( I can not win this one lol)


----------



## Rasputina

I just noticed the barnes and noble ebook app is number 1 in the itunes books section. Anyone try it yet? I noticed it comes with free books and I like that it lets you choose font, background color and font color among other things.


----------



## Meemo

Rasputina said:


> I just noticed the barnes and noble ebook app is number 1 in the itunes books section. Anyone try it yet? I noticed it comes with free books and I like that it lets you choose font, background color and font color among other things.


I've got it. The free books are books you can get with Stanza, Wattpad or some of the other classic book apps. It does come with the Merriam-Webster dictionary, which I like - might keep it just for that. And like Stanza and Wattpad, it has a lot more options for font, background & font colors, etc. And like Wattpad, it will scroll - I really like the scroll feature. Wish Kindle would beef things up a bit with their app - then again, I suppose they're essentially thinking "Hey, let's prime people to want an actual Kindle", which is understandable.

I haven't found B&N's app to be as intuitively easy to navigate as the others.


----------



## Rasputina

Amazon really needs to pay attention to the B&N app. You can actually create notes and highlights in the app and the coverflow book scrolling is cool along with the ability to choose font type and colors.


----------



## Chad Winters

Instapaper is my current fave. It's great for caching long web articles that you don't want to read on the computer. The tilt scrolling is really well done and I find it easy to read articles on it. Still prefer Kindle for books of course!


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

I only use free apps, haha, but Stanza and Kindle are my faves. Plus my bf and I are addicted to Mancala. I also use Gmail, Reader, and Google Talk apps, plus WordPress, Facebook, and Twitter. Some of which are just mobile versions of the regular sites...

Enjoy your new toy!

Kristan


----------



## Rasputina

bumping


----------



## Rasputina

I'm really really enjoying my macGourmet app, of course you really need to have a mac to make full use of it and can sync your recipes from your computer.


----------



## R. M. Reed

I recommend the Magic Hamster Ball, which will give you wise answers to your questions, and is very silly. I know the cartoonist who created it.

http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/magic-hamster-ball/id340006106?mt=8


----------



## suicidepact

This Wolfram|Alpha app http://products.wolframalpha.com/iphone/ is pretty cool. It's pretty expensive but it redefines search. I also like the free comic book apps of Cory Doctorow's short stories like 'Anda's Game.'


----------



## KindleChickie

My iPod Touch has Klimts Kiss from Gelaskins.

Some of my fav aps are Astrology Compass, Crazy Penguin, Daily Rumi, FlightTrack Live, GoodFoodNearYou, iFitness, Kindle, Platypus, Sallys Spa, Sims3, SmackTalk!, and Whole Foods.

Oh and whatever you do, dont get the Pizza Hut ap.  I got it to play with it and wound up eating Pizza.


----------



## cheeki

I love the flashlight app, the kindle app and sally's spa


----------



## Thumper

My new iPhone time-waster: Trivial Pursuit. It makes me feel like I have a case of TeH Dumb, but I played it until my phone battery was nearly drained.


----------



## suicidepact

Thanks for the reminder Thumper, I'm grabbing Trivial Pursuit as I type this.  Some of my other apps I forgot to mention:
iStat -great for system monitoring, and not just your iPod, all your Mac desktops are belong to us.
Slacker Radio -I have a subscription via my Blackberry and I prefer this service.
FlipTime -very cool flip clock
DropBox- great syncing tool for Windows & OSX
iSwitch DMX- a useful tool-o-the-trade 
also: Units, Currency, and Skype (does work with iPod Touch.)


----------



## Cindy416

I've added Bejeweled 2 to my huge list of apps, and love playing Bejeweled Blitz so that I can run up my score on Facebook! (I'm such an overachiever at times!)


----------



## Veronica

Great thread!  My iPod Touch will arrive on Monday, and I'm having so much fun exploring all the apps out there.  Give me a few weeks, and maybe I can contribute my favorites.


----------



## pomlover2586

My favorites so far:

                Koi Pond
                Oregon Trail
                Facebook App
                Kindle App
                Skee Ball
                IDrag Paper
                Word Search

DH likes:

      World War
      Ninjas
        Vampires


----------



## Rasputina

I guess I can update more favorite apps. 

Enjoying mobilefamilytree which syncs with my desktop version called mac family tree
boggle
relax alarm clock pro
teavana
ifly pro
awesome note
8 glasses a day
flashlight
local books


----------



## hsuthard

I'm getting some great new apps from this thread!

These are my favorites (be aware I share an iTunes account with my three kids, so my tastes may seem a bit immature):

COD Zombies is my sons' favorite
There are some great Disney apps if you visit there often, eTicket WDW is a fave
Save Benjis searches several online & B&M retailers for price checks on an item
Pandora - love love love this app
USA Today 
Mint.com
iTrade for my Ameritrade account
mywireless from AT&T  lets me track how many text messages my boys have sent
Maps -- I use this app almost daily
Wordfreak
Facemelter -- so much fun! Take a photo or use an existing one and liquify it
WeightWatchers Mobile makes a fantastic, well done app
Pocket God is a fave of all three kids
Do Not Press This Button is ridiculous and fun
ePrint for printing from my iPhone

I'm sure there are  more I'm missing, too.


----------



## Rasputina

I forgot AT&T navigator!


----------



## carlobee

Try the Impossible Quiz! Trust me, it will keep you glued to your iPhone/iPod touch for hours!


----------



## Meemo

New favorite is "Words with Friends" - like Scrabble but free.  You can play with others who have the app, either friends or it will find you an opponent.  Addictive!

For those with toddlers, there's a couple of great ones:  "Itsy Bitsy Spider" and "Wheels on the Bus" by Duck Duck Moose.  I rarely pay for apps but did buy these and my grandkids love them both.  Also good for toddlers, "Giraffe's Matching Zoo", "I Hear Ewe" (animal sounds), "Farm Piano" (more animal sounds), and "Doodle Buddy" for drawing.  

Love both "Pandora" and "Slacker" radio.  

"Simplify" for streaming all of your digital music/podcasts on your home computer (or your friends'/family's) to the iPhone is pretty awesome.  

"Falling Bricks" is like Tetris.  Didn't need to know about that one....


----------



## candggmom

I got my iPhone yesterday and I am now obsessed!  I have not accomplished a single thing today except looking at and downloading apps.  Thanks to you all I now have a very long list so it doesn't look like I will get anything done tomorrow either! HA!

Kathy in NC


----------



## Ruby296

candggmom said:


> I got my iPhone yesterday and I am now obsessed! I have not accomplished a single thing today except looking at and downloading apps. Thanks to you all I now have a very long list so it doesn't look like I will get anything done tomorrow either! HA!
> 
> Kathy in NC


Yay! I've had mine since early November & I don't know how I ever functioned without it!
Have fun with yours


----------



## Veronica

Just got my Touch home!  I'm syncing it now.


----------



## Ruby296

Some of my favorite apps are weather bug, quick news, tetris, NY Times, check please, just light flashlight, glow hockey and bubble wrap.  Most of these are free too!


----------



## Vegas_Asian

starbucks app (helps me track my transations and can reload my card from my itouch. also can save my fave drinks as well as my friends and co-workers if I am on a coffee run)
My writing nook-
Flashcards- make my flashcards on my computer and sync it to itouch. its free and easy. I have eliminate the cards I get right and it keeps track of my progress.
Facebook- how would I have a social life without it. party invites and RSVC within seconds.
Stanza
Kindle
BigWords- helps me compare prices of textbooks
Story Tracker- helps with all the stories I have been working on for my creative writing class this semester
Period tracker- comes in handy.
tip calculator- helps with penny pinching bro. he can't agrue with an app. can't accuse me of bad math (although he can't figure these things out for himself)
moviefone
and others


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Darn!!! I just spent the last half hour playing with the do not press app with bro and dad. Oddly entertaining


----------



## Pushka

Ping. Free text messages between iPhones thru wireless. Excellent for overseas travellers.


----------



## hsuthard

Mental Case works with Flashcard Exchange for an amazing flashcard repository. Anyone in any sort of school needs this!


----------



## KindleChickie

Plants v Zombies for iPhone/iPod Touch is out today....$2.99!


----------



## LauraB

I have a "words with friends" app on my iphone. It is like scrabble you play across the apps network. You can play mulitple people in different games. It is a lot of fun! It has a free app, but has a paid version for a couple of bucks with extras. You get it through itunes, sign up with a user name (so the other person doesn't get your personal info).


----------



## Meemo

Red said:


> I have a "words with friends" app on my iphone. It is like scrabble you play across the apps network. You can play mulitple people in different games. It is a lot of fun! It has a free app, but has a paid version for a couple of bucks with extras. You get it through itunes, sign up with a user name (so the other person doesn't get your personal info).


That one's my current favorite! I play with my daughters & their husbands (my husband refuses to play ). It's addictive!


----------



## LauraB

I like a lot. I've even had it "find a player" for me, someone I don't know. Since everything goes through the server the other person gets no info on me, so I feel safe with it.  It is a lot of fun, and your right-very addictive!


----------



## Meemo

Red said:


> I like a lot. I've even had it "find a player" for me, someone I don't know. Since everything goes through the server the other person gets no info on me, so I feel safe with it. It is a lot of fun, and your right-very addictive!


I did that once to show my granddaughter how it works - thought I'd be playing a computer, not a real person - haven't done it again. But it's a great game. If you ever want to play PM me!


----------



## candggmom

I've only had my iPhone for a week but so far my favs are:  Fluent News Reader, List Master, Pandora and of course, Kindle!

Kathy in NC


----------



## R. M. Reed

Magic Hamster Ball for some mindless fun. Done by a cartoonist I know.

And soon, very soon I hope, an app for which I wrote a story.  I am going to be a beta tester. When it is available I will loudly announce it on this forum.


----------



## hsuthard

I have just found the most fantastic app ever:

http://www.lexwarelabs.com/sleepcycle/

Sleep Cycle charts your sleep through the night and you get a cool graph of your sleeping pattern that you can then share on FB or via email. I'm having so much fun with it finding out what I'm doing all night long! I've used it five days so far and am really impressed at how accurate it is.


----------



## ellesu

Unblock Me
Doodle Buddy
Tap Word
Bubble Pop
Peggle
Ping
Words With Friends


----------



## blazfglori

My favorite at-the-moment apps are:

~Kindle
~Pandora (free app finder)
~Jailbreak
~Unblock Me
~Papertoss
~Boggle


----------



## Lynn

So I just got an iPhone this past week . Really like it. So what apps do all of you like to use? I've been browsing through the app store but there are so many! I don't find reading from it bad at all. I thought there would be more of problem because of the size and the screen type, but so far have not had any issues. I don't know if I would want to read for hours on it, but it's great for lunchtime and when I don't want to take the kindle out and about.

Lynn L


----------



## G. Henkel

Black Jack Pro!


----------



## BTackitt

Kindle for Iphone!
then Scramble (Boggle for the phone.)


----------



## kcrady

Too many to list them all! Some of my favorites tho...

*Bejeweled 2* - super addictive game

*Dictionary.com* - just plain handy

*MotionX GPS Drive* - works like a TomTom or Garmin gps device - pay as you go and very reasonable if you only need GPS occasionally

*Tripcase* - if you travel/fly, can enter your flight info directly or download from sites like travelocity. Updates flight times and gate numbers as they change

*Grocery iQ* - for your grocery list - one of my most used apps

*iPhone: The Missing Manual Lite* - free, info on how to make the best use of your iphone. The full version is available for $4.99

Have fun with your new toy!


----------



## tdmsu

Some of my favorites:

Google search and maps
iNews - excellent RSS reader
CauseWorld - help donate to causes
Facebook
iScore - used it today to keep score at my high school softball game (I am a coach)


----------



## hsuthard

We just had a great thread on this; I found several new apps that I now love.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,10352.0.html


----------



## cheerio

facebook


----------



## Cat

Kind of O/T

I don't have an iphone, nor do I have a data plan, or any plan that allows me internet access. Do all apps require the internet? Is there a way to get an app onto my phone and use it without being connected?


----------



## hsuthard

Cat said:


> Kind of O/T
> 
> I don't have an iphone, nor do I have a data plan, or any plan that allows me internet access. Do all apps require the internet? Is there a way to get an app onto my phone and use it without being connected?


The iTunes apps only work on the iPhone OS. They won't work on other phones; do you mean your iPod Touch?

Not all apps require access, but some do. You can still use the Wifi for access, though, right? Some apps will say "iPhone only" either because they need a camera, gps, or constant internet.


----------



## carlobee

Facebook is my most used iPhone App.

I'm also into some games. my favorite would be Plants vs. Zombies.


----------



## planet_janet

Slacker--internet radio
Shopper--shopping application
Shazam--song identifier
iPeng--Squeezebox controller 
Montezuma, Sunnyville, Wurdle--games


----------



## Cat

hsuthard said:


> The iTunes apps only work on the iPhone OS. They won't work on other phones; do you mean your iPod Touch?
> 
> Not all apps require access, but some do. You can still use the Wifi for access, though, right? Some apps will say "iPhone only" either because they need a camera, gps, or constant internet.


No, I don't have an i anything -can you imagine, lol??  I have a Verizon Voyager so I'm a completely different animal. I just wondered if maybe I could use apps that are compatible w/my phone/carrier, not apps for iphone - I didn't think they'd be compatible. But there are Verizon apps, and aren't there sort of generic apps, like some google apps, or something?

Uh ... Wifi? Through my phone? No, but I have internet on my pc and can transfer things to my phone. Is that what you meant?


----------



## hsuthard

Cat said:


> No, I don't have an i anything -can you imagine, lol??  I have a Verizon Voyager so I'm a completely different animal. I just wondered if maybe I could use apps that are compatible w/my phone/carrier, not apps for iphone - I didn't think they'd be compatible. But there are Verizon apps, and aren't there sort of generic apps, like some google apps, or something?
> 
> Uh ... Wifi? Through my phone? No, but I have internet on my pc and can transfer things to my phone. Is that what you meant?


Sorry, the iPhone and iTouch both have wifi access, that's where I was confused. I do believe all carriers have apps available, but usually they're dependent on your phone. Blackberry and Palm have a few thousand apps, and Android and Nokia have some, too. If your phone is one of those you can definitely get apps for it.


----------



## austenfiend

My son's current favorite - Zombie Farm.

I like Moxie a lot (I actually paid for the full version).  After reading this thread yesterday I downloaded more free apps and last night I seriously go sucks into Scramble2.  So, Lynn, thank you for bringing up this topic and you're to blame for the fact that I got nothing accomplished last night!!


----------



## angelad

I like the iscan


----------



## Cat

hsuthard said:


> Sorry, the iPhone and iTouch both have wifi access, that's where I was confused. I do believe all carriers have apps available, but usually they're dependent on your phone. Blackberry and Palm have a few thousand apps, and Android and Nokia have some, too. If your phone is one of those you can definitely get apps for it.


I was afraid of that. Boo. I wanna play on my phone, too. Thanks for helping


----------



## Rasputina

Can't remember if I posted these but the teavana app and mobilefamilytree and my battery life


----------



## Lynn

austenfiend said:


> My son's current favorite - Zombie Farm.
> 
> I like Moxie a lot (I actually paid for the full version). After reading this thread yesterday I downloaded more free apps and last night I seriously go sucks into Scramble2. So, Lynn, thank you for bringing up this topic and you're to blame for the fact that I got nothing accomplished last night!!


I live to serve! ( or get other people beside myself to goof off all night!)

Lynn L


----------



## Thumper

Lately, it's been Words with Friends for me...I enjoy beating the socks off my son in a Scrabble-like game 
You can play with anyone you know (who also has an iPhone and the app), or start random games with strangers. Way cool.


----------



## Meemo

Thumper said:


> Lately, it's been Words with Friends for me...I enjoy beating the socks off my son in a Scrabble-like game
> You can play with anyone you know (who also has an iPhone and the app), or start random games with strangers. Way cool.


Love that game!


----------



## angelad

Cobbie said:


> The Weather Channel...sign of age  I like it better than the one that came with the phone.


tha'ts a good one.,


----------



## Jane917

I don't have an iPod Touch (yet), but is there a good gps app? My GPS is shot, and I don't want to buy a new one.


----------



## Rasputina

Is anyone using the idisk app to sync with mobile me? I'm liking it.


----------



## Meemo

I'm trying to lose a few lbs now that spring & summer & swimsuit weather are approaching, so I've been using the Sparkpeople app to track my food, water, exercise, etc and get things back under control.  My husband is tracking his food with the "Lose It!" app (recommended by his dr) and he lost 8 lbs the first couple of weeks.  I was already registered with sparkpeople.com so it's easier for me to use that one, has a lot of foods that I'd entered myself a while back, plus some recipes I'd entered to get the calorie count.  Both are free - I absolutely recommend sparkpeople.com for tips on general healthy eating & exercise, not necessarily just weight loss.  Great, free site.  And the app works really well too.


----------



## drenee

Jane917 said:


> I don't have an iPod Touch (yet), but is there a good gps app? My GPS is shot, and I don't want to buy a new one.


I'll ask my son what app he got for his iPhone. He loves it. 
deb


----------



## sheltiemom

hsuthard said:


> I have just found the most fantastic app ever:
> 
> http://www.lexwarelabs.com/sleepcycle/


You are right! I got this one after you posted this and it is great!

For games, I like Scramble 2 and Flood-It! 2


----------



## hsuthard

Jane917 said:


> I don't have an iPod Touch (yet), but is there a good gps app? My GPS is shot, and I don't want to buy a new one.


I don't think the ipod Touch has a GPS chip in it? Just the iphone.


----------



## Rasputina

ya ipod touch can only determine your location by wifi network.


----------



## Cindy416

I have many apps that I love, and in an earlier post I mentioned quite a few of them. Since that time, I've added fatsecret, which is a free app that's wonderful. If you have the Red Laser app, you can use the barcode scanner in the fatsecret app to immediately see nutritional information about foods.  The Red Laser app is really neat, too, as it lets you can barcodes of items in stores and then, if they are in its database, it directs you to online and local places where you can get the same item. If lower prices are found, it lets you know.


----------



## ReeseReed

Wow, what a great thread!  I stumbled over here and have already downloaded several new apps.  Thanks so much!

*ETA* I'm thinking of getting my son a touch for his birthday.  He'll be turning nine.  What are some good apps for kids that you can recommend (preferably free, but I'm not against paying for something that's really good).


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Rasputina said:


> ya ipod touch can only determine your location by wifi network.


Although depending on how many networks are in your area, that can be pretty good. I got a wifi SD card for my camera and I'm pretty amazed by the geotagging!

Betsy


----------



## Rasputina

Yes, but there is no wifi while driving around usually. So I'm not sure how effective it would be for a navigation app.


----------



## BTackitt

There are TONS of kid-safe apps... 2 of my kids like the Scramble2 (Boggle) like I do, so we often play against each other.
We set the board on a 5x5  and 3 minute timer.. they "tap" faster than I do (they text, i don't) but I get longer words, so often its a close game. my high score atm is only 125... I tried playing online once against other people... I found out how poor I really do, 100 people, and I ranked about 76th. Until then I thought I did pretty good. So, I don't play online anymore.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Rasputina said:


> Yes, but there is no wifi while driving around usually. So I'm not sure how effective it would be for a navigation app.


True, not as a live GPS, but I could use the maps function to figure out what's nearby (like if I'm in a hotel somewhere) and to get directions from where I am now to someplace I want to go.

But then I have an actual GPS, too 

Betsy


----------



## Tigress780

I just got The Price is Right game today (.99). It is really fun!!


----------



## Jane917

I plan to buy my first iPod Touch soon. Where do I get all these apps? I know where to get a few that I will use professionally, but I am not sure where to get the "fun" ones.


----------



## Rasputina

the itunes app store


----------



## Jane917

I am getting ready to order my iPod Touch, so I want to revive this thread. Anyone have any new favorite apps?


----------



## Rasputina

I'm liking the new clocksmith app. It's basically a clock but you can set it up to show a wide variety of stuff including a custom countdown.


----------



## suicidepact

I do have some additions:
Tweetie - so far my fave Twitter client for iPod Touch & OSX
Instapaper - I'm also using Carlo's excellent Ephemera app to sync my articles to my Kindle, read about it here: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,20393.0.html
and finally, what's really eating into my Kindle reading time....
Space Invaders Infinity Gene - which is just a crazy, frenetic re-working of the classic game, that has to be seem to be believed. Check it out here:




You can find a free version that gives you an idea what it's about.


----------



## Rasputina

The Disney Fairies Fly app is so cute and fun. Especially if you have any kids that are into the Tinker Bell movie franchise.


----------



## 908tracy

I have been considering an Ipod Touch, but y'all are making me nervous on this thread!!! lol

I am wanting to hear more about some of the apps to see if I can "live without" one.


----------



## drenee

Tracy, there is a thread from a few months ago titled something like favorite apps, or something.  
I was surprised at how many wonderful apps are out there.  My daughter-in-law has one from 
Betty Crocker I really like.  
If I can find the thread I'll PM the link to you.
deb


----------



## 908tracy

Deb,

That would be wonderful!!!!  I am such a gadget girl, and just bought one for my 14 y.o dd (8 gig). The pictures she uploaded are just beautiful on that little thing! You are a peach Deb!

(((hugs)))


----------



## drenee

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,16546.msg186127.html#new

I was thinking there was another thread that had more posts, but I could be wrong. 
I would suggest asking a mod to break out our conversation, start a new thread, and get some more suggestions.
deb


----------



## Leslie

Hi Deb and Tracy,

Per your suggestion, I have split this off from the iTunes thread so you can get app suggestions.

As I asked yesterday, I was wondering if anyone had any particular favorites for listening to audiobooks, vs. using the built in ipod on the Touch (in my case iPhone).

L


----------



## Jane917

I have had the iPod Touch 32GB for about a week. I am still getting used to it. I like the way I can sync it to my work calendar. I have downloaded several apps that I use for work. I work in education. I have not figured out yet how to tweet and check Facebook yet, but I know that is all possible. I got also listen to audiobooks, so joined audible.com, which gave me $100 off my iPod Touch. It really didn't take much enabling to get me to the decision. Where I live in the middle of nowhere, AT&T cellular does not have good coverage, so an iPhone was not an option. Anyway, I like my cell phone to be gadgetless so I can depend on it to be a phone. 

I have also downloaded some "games" for my iPod, like solitare and freecell. I have discovered it is worth it to buy the 99 cent version, rather than the free version. In the free version you are bombarded by ads. 

My next step is to get brave enough to download my first book from audible.


----------



## Leslie

Oh, Jane, come join us and play Words for Friends. Lots and lots of fun and there are several of us KindleBoaders playing like mad.

The GoodReads app is very nice, for those who belong to GoodReads.

L


----------



## drenee

Ooooh, Jane, you mentioned something I didn't realize - ads in a free version.  I wonder if it's like that in a lot of free apps, or just some free apps?
deb


----------



## Leslie

drenee said:


> Ooooh, Jane, you mentioned something I didn't realize - ads in a free version. I wonder if it's like that in a lot of free apps, or just some free apps?
> deb


Words for Friends has ads in the free version. I finally broke down and spent $2.99 for the ad-less version.

L


----------



## 908tracy

Thank you Deb, Leslie, & Jane!

I was surprised to see my name as "started this thread". I was like, OMG what did I do wrong.....I thought I replied to a thread. lol  

Anyways, keep 'em coming!!!!


----------



## leslieray

I received an iPod touch right around the same time I got my Kindle just over a month ago. I wasn't sure I would even know how to use the thing, but it has rapidly become like a third hand for me.

I only have a few free apps on it....mostly games like mahjong (really calming for me) and a couple of others that make me anxious....undoing all the good mahjong did for me in the first place!   I have heard of the word game someone else mentioned here. My oldest daughter was trying to get me to join in and play with her and her friends.....sounds like a lot of fun!

Other than that, I have been going through a bunch of music cd's that my husband owns, picking my favorite stuff and downloading it onto my Touch! A huge learning curve for me in a short period of time......first the kindle screensaver hack, now loading up on music with the iPod! Now if I could just pick the most comfortable headphones??

It's awesome.....this coming from someone who didn't want or thought I needed high tech toys.....go figure!

Best of luck in your decision!


----------



## luvmy4brats

I have so many apps that I really like.

Words with friends as now my most used I think 
Pocket God  (for those times when you just feel like torturing people)
Koi Pond (for those times you need to relax)
Solitaire City (my favorite solitaire app)
Betty Crocker cookbook (we've made some very good recipes from it)
Moron Test (a fun time wasting app)
Goordeads
Twittelator Pro (my favorite Twitter app)


----------



## Trilby

I've been hinting about a ipod Touch for Mother's Day...so I've book marked these app threads, just in case


----------



## Jane917

Leslie said:


> Oh, Jane, come join us and play Words for Friends. Lots and lots of fun and there are several of us KindleBoaders playing like mad.
> 
> The GoodReads app is very nice, for those who belong to GoodReads.
> 
> L


Words for Friends sounds like my style. I will try to download tonight. Is it played over the internet? Jane


----------



## Jane917

drenee said:


> Ooooh, Jane, you mentioned something I didn't realize - ads in a free version. I wonder if it's like that in a lot of free apps, or just some free apps?
> deb


The free apps I have downloaded have been company apps, like Teavana. Who knew how much fun it would be to use a tea timer. (DH rolls eyes). The is also a blog called Momswithapps that feature educational apps every Friday. Many times they are free on that day. I got about 26 apps from their link to kindergarten.com for apps that are used with young children and children with autism. They regularly cost 99cents, so I saved $26 dollars that day. I also have a wonderful app called PocketSLP, that I use with young children in speech therapy.

If you just want to sample an app, it is easy to download the free one and see if the ads disturb you.

OK, so I have had this iTouch for ONE week. Do you think I am getting obsessed?


----------



## Jane917

leslieray said:


> I only have a few free apps on it....mostly games like mahjong (really calming for me) and a couple of others that make me anxious....undoing all the good mahjong did for me in the first place!  I have heard of the word game someone else mentioned here. My oldest daughter was trying to get me to join in and play with her and her friends.....sounds like a lot of fun!


Ohhhhh....I will have to look at mahjong. I have an old set in a beautiful box that belonged to my grandmother.....all ivory pieces. I loved to play with it as a child. (No Leslie, you can't have it! ) I was probably the only 7 year old in San Diego who knew how to play mahjong, at least my grandmother let me think I knew how to play.


----------



## 908tracy

Ooooooooh Ladies, 

You are tempting me now! Or is the word "enabling?" lol


----------



## drenee

I would LOVE to see pictures of the ivory mahjongg set.
deb


----------



## Jane917

drenee said:


> I would LOVE to see pictures of the ivory mahjongg set.
> deb


Actually, the set is currently at my brother's house in San Francisco. He thinks it is his, but I know it is mine. He is in Turkey right now, and is delayed getting home due to volcanic ash, so it would be a good time for me to go reclaim it. I would do that in a minute if it was closer than 1200 miles.


----------



## drenee

Maybe one day we can see a picture of it.  It sounds beautiful.
And I hope your brother gets home safely, and soon.
deb


----------



## Leslie

Jane917 said:


> Words for Friends sounds like my style. I will try to download tonight. Is it played over the internet? Jane


It is played on your iPhone/iTouch. My name for the game is MaineWriter. Just look me up and we'll start playing.

L


----------



## Leslie

Jane917 said:


> Ohhhhh....I will have to look at mahjong. I have an old set in a beautiful box that belonged to my grandmother.....all ivory pieces. I loved to play with it as a child. (No Leslie, you can't have it! ) I was probably the only 7 year old in San Diego who knew how to play mahjong, at least my grandmother let me think I knew how to play.


Actually, we had my grandmother's mahjong game...all ivory pieces in a box. It was beautiful. I was dying to play the game but no one knew how (this was after my grandmother died, that's why we had the game). No Internet in those days to look up the rules! I played with the pieces sort of like dominoes. Who knows where the game is now? My mother probably sold it. She sold a bunch of stuff.


----------



## Jane917

Leslie, our mahjong game actually has the original pamphlet with the instructions. My grandmother came from NYC, and brought the game west when she moved to Hollywood where she met my grandfather. I love the clink clink clink sound the tiles make.

Deb, I am sure my brother will get home safely. He is leading a small tour from the Asian Art Museum in San Francisco, where he is a docent. My mother (89) is all worried about him. I keep telling her he can find his way home from anywhere, and is a low priority to get home. He is retired, so has no job to return to. He has plenty of money to continue his trip if he needs to. "It is better to be on the ground and wish you were in the air, than to be in the air and wish you were on the ground."

On another note, my thoughts go out to the OK survivors who lost loved ones 15 years ago. 15 years ago today my youngest son came home from the hospital following neurosurgery (not life threatening, but he was 13 at the time). He was in the hospital for a week, and we no sooner got him home and settled in the lazy boy in front of the TV, when we got the devastating news of what was happening in OK. Even though he was a bit miffed that his favorite shows were disrupted, we were grateful that we had a healthy kid home.


----------



## hsuthard

I got a new app the other day that's incredibly useful: Medsy. It's a medication reminder. You input medications, you can designate the shape and color of the pill or liquid even, and how ofte you take it then adjust the schedule as needed. It sounds an alarm whenever it's time for the next dose. I used this last week when dd was on antibiotics three times a day and the dog needed eye ointment four times a day. I never would have remembered all those times without this app!


----------



## Rasputina

Here is the link to the 5 page thread on apps http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,10352.0.html


----------



## 908tracy

Thank you Holly! I am a SAHM so this will be a helpful app should I decide to get one. 

Rasputina,
I am off to check these out! Thanks for your help.

I've heard of a grocery shopping app, a "find it cheaper app". I would like some of the ones that Luvmy4brats has mentioned too. 

I was playing around with my daughters the other day and realized I will have to shorten my thumb nails if I get one! lol  My phone (voyager) is touch screen, but lets me use my nails to press the "buttons", the Itouch will not.


----------



## Cindy416

I started a thread about this app, but here it is for those of you who might have missed it.

I love to cook, and found the "How to Cook Everything" book by Mark Bittmann (10th anniversary edition, wonderful book) in the iTunes App Store for $1.99 yesterday. It's the entire book, and would be really handy to have while grocery shopping.

I have also recently bought Trivial Pursuit, Jeopardy (haven't had a chance to play yet), and The Price is Right (was on sale and have no other idea why I bought it.)  I play Bejeweled Blitz (linked to Facebook) a lot, as well as Marple, which is a great logic puzzle type of game, much like the old computer game, "Sherlock."  I also bought Snood, which is kind of fun.  (I still have the standard 9 home screens worth of apps that I listed previously in this thread.)


----------



## hsuthard

I use Red Laser and Save Benjis for comparison shopping and checking local vs. online stock of items. Also the Amazon app is invaluable especially if you're a prime member. 

You can't wear gloves and use the itouch either


----------



## 908tracy

hsuthard said:


> I use Red Laser and Save Benjis for comparison shopping and checking local vs. online stock of items. Also the Amazon app is invaluable especially if you're a prime member.
> 
> You can't wear gloves and use the itouch either


I wonder why that is Holly? Does it need the warmth or something? I have to play with dd's a bit more, as DBF LOVES my long nails.


----------



## Leslie

I notice that we have two iPhone/iTouch apps threads, so I am going to merge these together. Thanks, everyone...

Leslie
Global Mod


----------



## loca

Leslie said:


> I notice that we have two iPhone/iTouch apps threads, so I am going to merge these together. Thanks, everyone...
> 
> Leslie
> Global Mod


That makes sense, thanks.


----------



## 908tracy

Thank you Leslie! I was getting confused hopping back and forth. This is much easier. =)


----------



## Crystalmes

I love my itouch, I got it a few weeks ago and it's sooo much fun!!!


----------



## Meemo

Leslie said:


> Hi Deb and Tracy,
> 
> Per your suggestion, I have split this off from the iTunes thread so you can get app suggestions.
> 
> As I asked yesterday, I was wondering if anyone had any particular favorites for listening to audiobooks, vs. using the built in ipod on the Touch (in my case iPhone).
> 
> L


I have the Audiobooks app, it's for public domain books that come from LibriVox, read by volunteers for free downloads online. You can get the free app that streams & requires a connection, or get the paid 99-cent app to download books to the device. That's the only audiobook app I've downloaded.


----------



## maryannaevans

For the musicians among us, I love my Metronome app.  There are several, but I got one that's free.  It looks just like the old-style mechanical metronomes, but you just touch it to start and you can slide up and down the pendulum to change the tempo.

I'm not a very disciplined practicer, but it really helps to have your metronome in your hip pocket whenever you sit down to play.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

maryannaevans said:


> For the musicians among us, I love my Metronome app.


Our choir director will use that occasionally when he just doesn't believe the marking in the music is right. . . .he's normally got a really good feel for such things, but sometimes he says it 'feels' wrong to him so he'll use the metronome to be sure. And then frequently decides that's the wrong speed anyway and does it the way he thinks works best. 

He's also recorded some long tones at various notes that he'll use when we are to sing _a capella_ so we don't need to have a piano note. Worked really well on Good Friday when there are meant to be no instruments other than voices.


----------



## Jane917

maryannaevans said:


> For the musicians among us, I love my Metronome app. There are several, but I got one that's free. It looks just like the old-style mechanical metronomes, but you just touch it to start and you can slide up and down the pendulum to change the tempo.
> 
> I'm not a very disciplined practicer, but it really helps to have your metronome in your hip pocket whenever you sit down to play.


Thanks for the great idea. I am not a musician, but I have used a metronome in speech therapy for my students who stutter and have a difficult time pacing the rate of speech. Now I know that I can carry my metronome in my pocket! I will look for an app today. j


----------



## maryannaevans

Sounds like Ann and maybe others might be interested in this free pitch pipe app:

http://www.appstorehq.com/pitch-iphone-29477/app

It's also good for helping guitarists and other instrumentalists tune their instruments by ear.

There are also several chromatic tuners on this page. They aren't free, but they're all under $10 and way cheaper than buying a tuner.

http://www.appstorehq.com/search/results?q=chromatic+tuner&crumb%5Bcategory%5D=&crumb%5Bplatform%5D=iPhone


----------



## Ann in Arlington

maryannaevans said:


> Sounds like Ann and maybe others might be interested in this free pitch pipe app:
> 
> http://www.appstorehq.com/pitch-iphone-29477/app


well. . . .I don't have an iThing but. . . that actually could be what our choir director uses. . . not sure.


> It's also good for helping guitarists and other instrumentalists tune their instruments by ear.
> 
> There are also several chromatic tuners on this page. They aren't free, but they're all under $10 and way cheaper than buying a tuner.
> 
> http://www.appstorehq.com/search/results?q=chromatic+tuner&crumb%5Bcategory%5D=&crumb%5Bplatform%5D=iPhone


Well, cheaper if you already have an iThing . . . 

I have a tuner that clips onto the headstock of a guitar and picks up vibrations that way. . . .great for tuning when there's a lot of noise going on around you. . . . .but it's not an iApp so. . . .never mind. . .carry on. . . . .nothing to see here.


----------



## Trilby

I placed an order for an Ipod Touch 32gb 3rd generation today. One App I plan on getting straight away is the ShoutCast app.


----------



## ValeriGail

A good majority of my favs have already been listed.. but I found this really cool one the other day (actually on a blog linked from here!).
Its called Hipstamatic and is a camera app that simulates old analog cameras. Awesome Awesome Awesome! I kid you not!

It cost 1.99 for the app with three lenses, 3 films, and 1 flash. And there are 4 more packs available with more flashes, films and/or Lenses for .99 each pack.

http://hipstamaticapp.com/

I'm not a big app buyer.. in fact this is the first app I've purchased for myself since the store opened. (bought a few for my husband and son though!). Well worth the $6 and some change I spent!! I've been snapping all kinds of interesting photos with it. Posted a few here on the photo forum.

Other than that, my top favs are:

Pandora Radio
Facebook
Kindle
Awesome note (though I don't utilize this enough)
Redbox
PhoneFlix (netflix que)
PS Mobile (photoshop small app, free)
Collapse Free
Paper Toss
icoloring book for my daughter

My son and husband LOVE FingerZilla. My husband wanted to know if I downloaded that and if so I was in trouble. I was like "What??" Seems the came is addicting and he can't stop playing it! 
StickWars too
and some other really weird game with a catapult and stick figure guys you have to knock off of castles. 
Oh and Tap Tap Revenge... all the versions. In fact, I tried to take off the old versions of them off my son's phone when we updated the other day, and he freaked! LOL Seems he still plays them all.
My son actually has my husband's old 1st gen, with out a data plan. We jailbroke it to use his sim card (that was in his blackberry, also with out data), and he's under strict restrictions. Can only use it on a wifi, very much like a touch.. except he recieves calls. Really love this set up and doubt he'll be upgrading to a newer iphone for a few years. I love having the internet available to him, but restricted. Best of both worlds.


----------



## maryannaevans

Ann in Arlington said:


> well. . . .I don't have an iThing but. . . that actually could be what our choir director uses. . . not sure.
> Well, cheaper if you already have an iThing . . .
> 
> I have a tuner that clips onto the headstock of a guitar and picks up vibrations that way. . . .great for tuning when there's a lot of noise going on around you. . . . .but it's not an iApp so. . . .never mind. . .carry on. . . . .nothing to see here.


Well, yeah, I though the iThing part was implied by the thread title. 

I have one of those headstock tuners for the guitar I don't play much, and the other kind of tuner for the cello and violin I don't play at all lately. Sigh.

And there's no point in having a tuner for the piano that I do play a lot, because I have to hire somebody to tune it. (Wish there was an app for _that_...) But I do use that metronome app.


----------



## tintaun

Hi all, I have an 'enhanced' book app for iPhone + iPad...I'd like some feedback on it, so let me know if anyone would like to test drive it.

More at http://bit.ly/dtmApZ

thanks,

eddie stack


----------



## kindlemama

908tracy, I got the Pogo stylus that's made specifically for iPhones and the iPod Touches. It works like a charm! I'm even thinking about buying a second one in case I misplace the one I have. It does come with a sturdy clip, so it'd be pretty hard to lose.

_--added image link. Betsy_


----------



## Rasputina

Fox news finally got their own app.


----------



## ktwac

THE most addictive game ever is Angry Birds. I think it is 99 cents. Lots of levels, hidden bonus', and they just updated the game with even more content. I can't really describe this game but you have got to check it out. If I only could pick one game this would be it.
and other favorites:
Kindle app
Facebook
Google reader (for the blogs and websites I follow)
Suduko ( I have one where you can use pictures instead of numbers)
Weather Channel
RedBox
Ambiance lite
GoodReads


----------



## Trilby

Does anyone here listen radio shows at *Blogtalkradio.com*? One of the main deciding factors in getting an iPod Touch was being able to listen to my shows on it. You can get the *Cinch* app and get your blogtalkradio shows


----------



## hsuthard

Trilby said:


> Does anyone here listen radio shows at *Blogtalkradio.com*? One of the main deciding factors in getting an iPod Touch was being able to listen to my shows on it. You can get the *Cinch* app and get your blogtalkradio shows


No, but I'm intrigued. What shows do you recommend?


----------



## Trilby

There are shows about Kindle and books in general. Also Paranormal shows and much more there. I listen to the LetsTalkTrains show on Saturdays. You can create your own radio show there as well.


----------



## tiffneyy

Bump more please


----------



## ZsuZsu

Other than what's already been listed, I use the Fandango app to see what's playing at the movies, read reviews and occasionally buy tickets.  I HAD to get MLB2010 so that I could keep track of my Yankees scores and news, and my latest embarassing addiction is Fruit Ninja (a funny game for $0.99 where you slash up fruit with swords!!)


----------



## akagriff

I have mlb2010 so that I can track the Twins beating the Yankees.    .


----------



## JennaAnderson

Meemo said:


> I have the Audiobooks app, it's for public domain books that come from LibriVox, read by volunteers for free downloads online. You can get the free app that streams & requires a connection, or get the paid 99-cent app to download books to the device. That's the only audiobook app I've downloaded.


I bought the 99 cent Audiobooks app and am listening to Wuthering Heights. Worth the buck. I have listened to a handful of readers. Some are better than others.

I'm staying away from Angry Birds. It is one of the few apps that have 4.5 stars in the app store so it must be really good. My son already takes my phone enough. 

Twitterrific is better than regular Twitter in my opinion. I have two accounts on there - JAScribbles and GatherMN. I've been using it so much I have a wrist injury. Ha ha

Ohhh - I also have this bookmarked on one of my screens. Dangerous if you like Etsy - http://www.tumblr.com/tagged/etsy

Jenna


----------



## Crystalmes

bumping.


----------



## xandy3

My kindle app of course , the official Rush app, rock band, Pandora, Facebook, & Spongebob's Jellyfish Jam game.


----------



## Learnmegood

My wife and I got iphones in June, about a week before our wedding.  She was moving from a Blackberry, I was (majorly!) upgrading from a Pantech Breeze.

We both love them and are most likely addicted.
We've had a heck of a lot of fun playing with Talking Tom Cat, we were hooked on Words with Friends for a while (it's getting a little old for me now), and I think Angry Birds is one of the greatest games ever.  Oh, and it was super fun and nostalgic to find the old Dragon's Lair videogame available as an app.


----------



## Trilby

_*Antrim Escape*_


----------



## xandy3

Car shopping now, so I recently downloaded the cars.com app.  LOVE it.  So convenient.


----------



## Thumper

iAssociate2...this will melt your brain, but you won't be able to stop playing it...


----------



## Linjeakel

See, I thought the Kindle enablers were bad enough, but you iThing people might just be worse! Not only do I have an iPod Touch on it's way, but now I have a list of about thirty apps to try out when it arrives. I forsee a severe reduction in my Kindling time ahead - I really need about 48 hours in every day. Who do I have to see to arrange that?


----------



## VictoriaP

My current favorite on the iPhone 4 is Navigon.  I resisted getting a stand alone GPS unit because I just don't need one quite often enough to justify that kind of extra money, plus I hated the idea of dealing with yet another device.  I picked up the regional version of Navigon on sale recently, and for a while I wasn't too sure about it.  It was gorgeous to look at, but trying to get it to find a location was a bit of a pain at times.

Then I found out that in the US, the free Yellow Pages app in the iTunes app store actually works directly with Navigon.  Now all I do is look up a listing in there, press a button, and it loads directly to Navigon for me!  Paired with my Bluetooth Motorola T505 speakerphone/FM transmitter and an inexpensive Arkon dashboard vent mount to raise the screen to eye level, I now have a full navigation setup that works through the stereo unit in my ancient Subaru, or any other car I need to use.  It even lowers the volume on the iPod music automatically so I can hear the directions clearly. I find myself wanting to use it to go to places I've driven to many times already, just because it's fun.  LOL

Also just added AroundMe, free from the App Store, that's useful for finding things like gas stations, restaurants, and points of interest nearest your current location.  It's also integrated with Navigon, so you can send an address from AroundMe into that app.

For those who've jailbroken their devices, there's a new app through Cydia called Navigate from Maps that further enhances the experience with either Navigon or TomTom.  It works from the regular Google Maps app, adding a Send to Navigon feature similar to the way the Yellow Pages app functions.  Very handy.


----------

